# which memory foam supplier for a 2" Topper



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to try out a memory foam topper on my fixed bed. This is shaped split double so I just want a 2" double that I can cut to size.

I have seen the Rascalf ones but dont want to pay out for their top of the range before I have tried out the idea first. 

There are so many suppliers on ebay and I would appreciate if someone has personal experience of one they can recommend.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Sorry I know this isn't what you asked but I bought the Rakself a couple of years ago. They are superb and you get a discount for MHF membership.

Phil J


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

philjohn said:


> Sorry I know this isn't what you asked but I bought the Rakself a couple of years ago. They are superb and you get a discount for MHF membership. Phil J


Thanks Phil, yes their write up looks good and I would probably go for their Gold one as I am heavier. However I just want to try a £30 - £50 piece of memory foam first. 2" or 1" even.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A £30-£50 topper will not compare to a Raskelf. Be like testing a Ford Fiesta to compare to a Bentley.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, we bought an inexpensive double 2" thick memory foam topper off ebay in October 2010. The company was called Comfortex and we paid £26.99 + £4.99 postage.

It transformed the bed in our van, which was way too hard for us before the topper.

Unfortunately, the company appears to no longer be in business from what I can see www.comfortex.co.uk

My advice would be just go for one and see how you get on. Don't spend too much.

We bought a plain cream quilt cover from Argos for £5 or £6 and popped the topper in that, and then just folded the excess sheeting underneath.

All works fine. Don't really need the cover, but it just tidies the whole thing up. Oh, and it was dead easy to cut the foam to the shape of the mattress underneath.

Hope you find what you're looking for.

Mike


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Got mine in the sale at Argos 2 years ago, still looks/feels like new.

Cost me about £80 
I wouldn't go for anything narrower than 2" I imagine it would bottom out too much especially if like me you are a princess :lol:

Raskelf products............over-hyped, expensive bog standard memory foam with fancy duvet cover :roll: sorry to all you raskelf fans. I'm not convinced


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Andrew,

Though, usually, not one for going for popular brands in this case I opted for Raskelf. Decided not to risk compromising on something I could spend up to five months of the year sleeping on.

What you need is someone who has 'road-tested' different makes over extended periods.

Alternatively drink more wine - then you won't notice the difference :lol: 

Jed


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My advice would be not to spend a lot of cash on a "name" brand.
About three years ago I bought a double 30mm thick topper for under £30 from one of the cheapo high street stores to pad out the drop-down bed on our last M/H. I was so impressed with the performance that I went back and bought another one for the spare bed at home (it has an elderly, firm mattress and I use it regularly when I'm in the doghouse  ). It turned an uncomfortable mattress into a bed where I get a good nights sleep.
After more than three years of regular use, both toppers are still performing well. I wouldn't be tempted to spend a lot of cash on a well known brand but when the ones I've got are getting tatty I'll be going back for another cheapie.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We bought a 2" double topper from Dunelm Mills about 3 years ago. Comes with a fitted, zipped cover. Has been used continuously since and is still in good condition. It works for us.

Cost just under£100.

JohnW


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deals on groupon

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/Sound-Asleep/14967379


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Memory foam mattress guide*

Guide


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I have just ordered from this supplier on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170571754...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

£32.50 for a 2" double without a cover. It will give me an opportunity to cut and play with it. If I do want to go ahead with a more expensive one then I can cut this to fit the spare sleeping bed for when that may be used.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We bought a good quality one from a show 18 months ago from Dennis of Country Seats. It's like brand new and does the job effectively


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> .. will let you know how I get on.


an update for any who may use this thread in future.

Although I bought it on Ebay from Foam from the South, they trade as BodyMould or Body mouldmattreses via Amazon. Their website is http://www.bodymouldmattresses.co.uk/memory-foam-1/memory-foam-toppers and they do three grades with or withouth covers. The grade I have bought is the standard 40kg. It is very comfortable and I am very pleased with it.

The delivery is quick and they give warning of a 1 hour window for delivery. Sweet dreams.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Foam Mattress*

I bought a double foam topper from Lidls and it has unzipable cover, its light and the foam is probably 2" . cost was £39.99 i think.
The still had them last week.
Wendy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Final update on this topic to let other know how it went.

I have been sleeping on the floor of my lounge for the past 12 days while decorating my bedroom. I used the topper on top of the mattress from the motohome and the combination has been wonderful and I can thoroughly recommend this supplier. (see previous post)

So much so that I have ditched the old bed and bought their top of the range 8" for my new bed. I ordered it Sunday night and they delivered today and helped me get it into the bedroom and unwrapped. Excellent service

I have just trimmed the topper to fit the MH and fitted the cover they threw in for free!! Cutting was done with a sharp carving/ham knife using smooth pulling action rather than sawing at it. Very easy and clean edge. Just laid the MH mattress on top and drew round it with a felt pen to give a line. 

The topper is easy to fold over to allow access to the storage underneath which was a concern to me. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Andrewball1000.

We bought 2 single bed memory mattresses also from 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170571754...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

We spoke to them by phone and they actually made the mattresses to fit our motor home seats for no extra money. They arrived today and are 2" thick with a luxury cover and are so good, they actually keep the indentation of a hand or foot for several seconds. Really pleased with them. They cost £50 each but well worth it. Also P&P was free and they told us what day they would be delivered. 5*.


----------

